# sunderland seafront @ 05:30 this morning



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

lovely view


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking pics


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

great photo...now what was you doing there at 5.30


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful, that is a cracking photo.


----------



## c1_ken (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice. And great to see there's another Sony Alpha user on the forum. I don't feel so alone now ;-)

No views like that around here. Just houses and railway embankments...


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

It pains me to say it seen as it's Sunderland but, cracking picture :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful shot:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wicked shot Bo, no pain no gain so they say! I was down at the quayside at 5.15 the other weekend for a 6.20 sunrise but sunrise is crazy o clock at the minute isnt it. I was advised to be there an hour before.
Phil


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Lovely shot that.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

Cracking shot, dont live far from there but never seen it at that time lol


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

do you have a RAW of this? If so, you might want to consider brightening the rocks a tad....other than that, nice shot.

Bret


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Captain Pugwash said:


> great photo...now what was you doing there at 5.30


well i can only sleep for 6 hours, normally go to bed at 12 and up at 6 but had mega late night on saturday night ( went to bed at 6 and up at 9 and was shattered by 10pm on sunday night so went to bed , was up at 4 wide awake , so thought id drive down beech for a run and take camera and grab some sun rise shots first ,, glad i did as sunrise was mint


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

c1_ken said:


> Very nice. And great to see there's another Sony Alpha user on the forum. I don't feel so alone now ;-)
> 
> No views like that around here. Just houses and railway embankments...


well when i fancyed a dslr i thought id buy a nice used one and save lots of bucks, was looking for a canon but prices on ebay were fetching mad money , not much less than new , then spotted the alpha, , read a few reviews on it and seemed a canny starter , woman who was selling it , only had it couple years and inly used it on her hols but was selling it due to her hubby buying her new one for xmas ,, she said 750 for it new and i got it off ebay from her for 195 quid as new condition


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> do you have a RAW of this? If so, you might want to consider brightening the rocks a tad....other than that, nice shot.
> 
> Bret


i took it j peg, i think lol will have to check, im very very new to photograghy and learning all the time , my mate was explaing to me other day and raw files and j peg ect ,, never reliased there was so much to learn


----------

